# How to Train your P's to accept pellets?



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Okay how do you guys train your p's to eat pellets??


----------



## mom (Feb 16, 2005)

Stop feeding them feeders and they will get hungry enough. It took a while but they got hungry enough and now thats all my P's eat. Except every once in a while I'll buy them some feeders, but I'd wait for some time for that. Good luck.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Best bet is not to give your piranhas feeders, they carry disease and parasites yada yada. Stick to fresh or frozen stuff.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Mine use to eat pellets like crazy...but now they no longer touch it when I try feeding it to them.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

How old are your piranha? Babies are extra sensitive to how often they eat, and they CANNOT last as long without food as an adult can. Maybe it would be easier to wean them once they are mature or close to it just to be safe.
~Taylor~


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

I don't feed feeders!

My primary diet for my 4 inch P is fish fillet and tiger prawn! I just want to teach it to eat Pellets for more variety!!

Usually how many pellets per day?


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

Hmm... I wouldn't wanna starve a P that small.

I would just not feed him for a day and then try it. If he doesn't eat, give him something else.


----------



## NavinWithPs (Apr 3, 2003)

how big are your ps?

it might be too late to start feeding them pellets. they won't know that the thing floating on the surface is food. if they don't except floating foods as of now, i don' t think they would take pellets. if they do eat floating foods, keep throwing in pellets until they accept it regularly. don't give in and feed them something they like b/c they will hold out till you throw it in again.

ps stay away from feeders, you don't want them hooked on live food when they are older. besides diseases, it's gonna cost you a lot.


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

My opinion is to try a sinking pellet like Hikari Carnivore Sinking Pellets. They're super stinky and my Piranhas love them. Just be patient and try and drop them near your fish. Mine grab them before they ever hit the bottom.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Mack said:


> Hmm... I wouldn't wanna starve a P that small.
> 
> I would just not feed him for a day and then try it. If he doesn't eat, give him something else.
> [snapback]960360[/snapback]​


I would also be a little weary about starving a piranha that small. I'd wait till he matures and then try it, because then he will be safe while weaning as far as starving goes.


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Just let them go without food for a couple days and throw some pellets in there. Ive never had problems getting my rb's to eat pellets. Hikari pellets are okay but I think Jumbo-Min' alot better. Good luck!!!

Regards,
Jamie


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

After starving him for 2 days He accepted the sinking shrimp pellets that i gave him!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

fung88 said:


> After starving him for 2 days He accepted the sinking shrimp pellets that i gave him!
> [snapback]961185[/snapback]​


Good!!! I love hearing good news!!!


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Even though he eats it It takes a while for it to eat it!! I am waiting for it to snap at the pellet before it touches the sand! =P 
I'll keep you guys updated


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

your gay as fuk for even starving your fish how bout mommy starves you five days cuz u wanna eat out at dinner at a restaurant and not eat mcdonalds or burgerking


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

FLsunshine said:


> your gay as fuk for even starving your fish how bout mommy starves you five days cuz u wanna eat out at dinner at a restaurant and not eat mcdonalds or burgerking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*_chuckles as he reports post to moderators_*


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

go ahead and report it man 50 times i dont care less..i think its stupid to starve fish out when they need food everyday so shoot me bitch








my fish eat happily sometimes quarentined feeders, sometimes krill wutver they feel like cuz theyre my pets and if they dont eat I CARE


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> your gay as fuk for even starving your fish how bout mommy starves you five days cuz u wanna eat out at dinner at a restaurant and not eat mcdonalds or burgerking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Relax with the language bro. No need for that here!

btw Ps can go for a month easy without food


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

FLsunshine said:


> go ahead and report it man 50 times i dont care less..i think its stupid to starve fish out when they need food everyday so shoot me bitch
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Once you know what you're talking about, feel free to post.

First off-Piranhas DO NOT need food every day. They just don't. Depending on how much you feed your fish, there is a good chance that you are overfeeding. What he is doing to get his fish to accept pellets is completely fine.

Most seasoned piranha keepers (not you) will feed their piranhas every other day.


----------



## FLsunshine (Mar 15, 2005)

i do know wut im talking about by skipping feeding u just will make fin nips happen more often and if u really mess around youll end up with one of your weaker reds getting eaten


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

FLsunshine said:


> your gay as fuk for even starving your fish how bout mommy starves you five days cuz u wanna eat out at dinner at a restaurant and not eat mcdonalds or burgerking
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's enough - one more mistake and you'll be gone for a while: you do nothing but insulting and derailing, and characters like you are no use for PFury...

Consider this your last warning: one more mistake, and it'll be your last on PFury


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Judazzz said:


> FLsunshine said:
> 
> 
> > your gay as fuk for even starving your fish how bout mommy starves you five days cuz u wanna eat out at dinner at a restaurant and not eat mcdonalds or burgerking :rasp:
> ...


Amen to that!!!!!!!


----------



## Mack (Oct 31, 2004)

It's not the same thing. You're a mammal, people are mammals. People burn enormous amounts of food just to keep their body temperature.

Fish don't. "Starving" a piranha for two days is like you skipping a meal.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

my p's ate pellets like, rite when i got em, use hikari gold cichlid or predator pellets, there cheap and last a long time, maybe stick the pellets in the powerheads current so they move, then the p's will nail em, but like i said, mine just ate them floating, u might also have to fast them for a few days


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

My Red's and newly introduced 8" Caribe both love eating pellets. It is also fun to watch them splashing on the surface trying to get them.







My Piraya on the other hand wont touch them. I have tried for a few months cutting right back on feeding for as long as I dare, they just wont have none of it. I have now gave up on trying to get them to eat pellets, will just let my Reds + Caribe munch on them!


----------



## fung88 (Feb 3, 2005)

Unfortunately i only got sinking shrimp pellets! i would want to try floating pellets after i go thru with what i have rite now! 
Sounds intresting the way the fish Goes up for the Floating pellets!! It would probably be alot harder to train to i can imagine!


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Is there any way to get a rhom to accept pellets???


----------

